#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Max Weigh a Beam take?

## Jazz79

hi Friends,

I have an existing beam that I would like to know how much weight it can accommodate, Im not sure how to calculate this can anyone assist


the beam is simply supported type, with two lugs on the edges(100mm inside). this beam also has 6 x 20mm diameter holes on each end/edge
the  dimensions of the beams are as follows:



255mmx 255mm x 14mm thick
lenght of beam is 6100mmSee More: Max Weigh a Beam take?

----------


## namasral

> hi Friends,
> 
> I have an existing beam that I would like to know how much weight it can accommodate, Im not sure how to calculate this can anyone assist
> 
> 
> the beam is simply supported type, with two lugs on the edges(100mm inside). this beam also has 6 x 20mm diameter holes on each end/edge
> the  dimensions of the beams are as follows:
> 
> 255mmx 255mm x 14mm thick
> lenght of beam is 6100mm



Dear Friends,

First thing, if you an engineer you will ask the application / what this beam is used for...is it for

1. Support - ( Roof trusses / Pillar / etc
2. Lifting application. - (spreader beam)

Each have different kinds of design calculation and you can refer many books... (u can also find it on this forum).
For me, I usually used the simple beam deflection calc since the Section moment of inertia of the required beam is also listed if you have standard size of Struc steel used...
- the term Z = I/y is widely used and will show the result of required strength that you required.

the useful link - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 PLEASE EMAIL TO ME I WILL SENT SOME USEFUL E-BOOK esp on roar'k formula at namasral@yahoo.com

Thanks

3.

----------

